
The War on Sugar Hits the Juice Box - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-war-on-sugar-hits-the-juice-box-11566133201?mod=rsswn
======
jackfraser
This is typical woke-capitalist garbage.

Real juice is just fine to drink - in moderation! Before getting some
exercise, it's a great boost, has vitamins, easy energy, and it's an excellent
bribe. It's also trivial to get juiceboxes that have extremely simple
ingredient lists so you can be reasonably sure you're not going to be feeding
your kid anything that kids haven't been consuming for millenia.

Should kids have it every day? No, probably not! They need to be used to
drinking water as their fundamental beverage. "Fruity water" as a replacement
for normal water simply inculcates them with the idea that plain water is
gross and not good enough, and that they should demand some enhanced
alternative. It does nothing to stem the habit-based dietary issues people end
up with - after all, if you're used to fruity water and the only available
options are juiceboxes and water, there's no way you'll be satisfied with the
latter.

Increasingly it looks like there's a push to serve our kids things even less
organic than we used to. Beyond Meat or maggot burgers, fruity water, it's
like there's a war on normal, real products. Why are we assuming these new
untested alternatives are somehow better or, at least, not fraught with most
of the failure modes of their predecessors?

